# Carrying "diabetic items" through customs.



## Persil (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Quick question. I'm going on holiday in a couple of weeks, and I know that I have to carry things such as needles and lancets through customs, and I have my letter sorted from my dsn. I was wondering, do you carry all the items you are going to need for the week through customs, or just a few for the journey and the rest in your suitcase (excluding insulin, of course)?

Thanks!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 2, 2010)

I tend to keep it all in hand luggage in case my suitcase gets lost. If I'm travelling with someone then I ask them to carry a spare pen and half of my insulin in case my hand bag gets stolen.

My top tip is don't leave a needle in your pen during the flight - I lost half a cartridge of insulin this way as it leaked out when the pressure changed at take off!

Hope you have a great time, you deserve a break after your exams!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

I've only done it once, but I took about a third of my needles in my hand luggage and the rest in my suitcase, working on the theiry that I could always reuse the needles if the suitcase got lost.

I'm sure there are others here with much more experience than me though! I remember Katie took a whole years worth of supplies with her to Australia - most of it in the hold of course!


----------



## Lizzie53 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've done it a couple of times in the last few weeks. The check in girl asked to see my doc letter in Turkey but I'm not sure she could read it lol. I took everything in hand luggage going including quite a bit extra in case of delays due to ash or something coming home. Returning I put all the needles apart from a couple for the journey and all the spare tablets in my hold bag.


----------



## Monica (Jul 2, 2010)

We mostly travel with only hand luggage. We always take double the quantity we'd expect to use. Half in one case and the other in the second case. If we did have hold luggage, we'd put all the stuff, again split into two cases, in the suitcase. Only have the insulin in the handluggage and 2 days worth of needles. I usually fill the testers up before we go, so it will have 25 lancets and 25 strips. One tester in the hold and one in the handluggage.

Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Frantastic (Jul 2, 2010)

i've flown loads of times and i've always taken everything in my hand luggage. it sometimes means taking a big bag but then means be. just make sure you take your letter. but in my experience i've neevr once had my bag checked or even stopped at the xray. i even keep my insulin in my bag and don't take it out with the other liquids and they don't ever pick it up so i wouldn't worry.

having your letter means you have proof so if they do stop you then you can easily prove it. 

if you're travelling witgh someone else then its sometimes usefull to give them a spare set of things in case your bag goes missing but only give things to them once you've been thru customs cos they can't prove they're diabetic.

hope that helps

have a loevly holiday x


----------



## shiv (Jul 2, 2010)

I spread my supplies around, and by supplies I mean I take double of whatever I could possibly need. If I'm travelling with someone - eg I went to Prague in Jan with my mum, sister and nan - I distribute my stuff around, theory being if my bag gets lost or stolen or something, then someone else has enough for me to keep going. For instance, my mum and nan each got a spare pen (with insulin) and some needles, and I gave my mum a spare testing kit.


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

I always make sure i have a full supply in my hand luggage and a supply in my suitcase...just in case there are any problems with either.

I have done lots of travelling and had my suitcase lost and delayed (separate occasions) and its an extra worry if either happen. 

I also make sure i have full vials of insulin before i travel/go on holiday and for me it takes quite some time to get through each cartridge but as they say everyone is different.

Mind you when i went for about a month across Asia that wasn't so easy but i like the excitement of it all 

Thats just me though...

Happy Holidays - where you off to? 

Bernie xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 2, 2010)

I've always had everything in hand luggage. Though as people say take much more than you think you will need. I found myself running out of insulin at the end of a trip to France (I'd used much more than usual with all the eating out and general holiday treats). Managed to get some prescribed from a French doc (not easy with my linguistic ability) but had to pay a pretty steep charge.


----------



## Persil (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. After reading replies, I think I'll take everything in my hand luggage, and I'll definately be splitting it with some friends when I get through customs. Very much looking forward to this holiday!! It's needed after the stress of exams, and the stress of spending a weekend away with my Brownies!!

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## cazscot (Jul 4, 2010)

Hope you have a great holiday  x


----------



## Laura22 (Jul 5, 2010)

Interesting replies because I SHOULD be going to Greece in September with my new job and am a bit worried about carrying needles/insulin through customs


----------



## Laura22 (Jul 5, 2010)

Also concerned about keeping it cool? I know unopened cartridges need to be kept in the fridge but how is that possible at some many thousand feet in the air?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 5, 2010)

Laura - If you are concerned get a letter on headed paper from your GP and/or hospital team.

In practice I've never had any bother going through customs (not that I travel much). Simply saying 'I'm a diabetic' seemed enough.

For the amount of time they spend in your hand luggage, the unopened vials should be fine. Pop them in the fridge when you get to your destination and take the usual precautions of checking they are still clear before injecting.

M


----------



## randomange (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Laura, I've never had any problems taking needles or insulin through customs, but I agree with Mike, your DSN will be able to give you a letter if you're worried. 

With regards to keeping unopened cartridges cool, again I've never had an issue, but if you're worried I recommend picking up a Frio bag for your cartridges/pens (http://www.friouk.com/buy/).


----------



## Monica (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with rspence! the frio bags are brilliant. They are activated by putting them into cold water. The crystals inside turn into cold jelly, which then keep the insulin cool for a few days.


----------



## RWJ (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm heading for Gerona, Northern Spain on Thursday. Plan is to carry insulin pens and quite a few needles, test strips and kit in hand luggage. Additional spares in suitcase.
As others say get the letter from your DSN to say you have to carry food and drink etc at all times.
I fly in UK a lot and never been a problem.
Enjoy - I intend to!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 5, 2010)

randomange said:


> Hi Laura, I've never had any problems taking needles or insulin through customs, but I agree with Mike, your DSN will be able to give you a letter if you're worried.
> 
> With regards to keeping unopened cartridges cool, again I've never had an issue, but if you're worried I recommend picking up a Frio bag for your cartridges/pens (http://www.friouk.com/buy/).



I have only been away once even if we go somewhere in this country i double up and dont let my pens leave my person/eyesight if i can help it.

Last time i flew my gran ,wet a face cloth and froze it, put it in a sandwich bag as a handmade cool bag  worked a treat, but started to smell as when we got there i just threw it to one side and forgot about it till we where going home


----------



## Persil (Jul 6, 2010)

I really like Phoebe C's idea. I found the frio bags were quite expensive, so I just bought a small, cheap cool bag and ice packs, and with the warm weather we've been having, it's really handy when just going out with friends and stuff.

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## Tina King (Oct 16, 2015)

Am off to Gran Canaria complete with letter stating all the stuff I need to take. I tend to hit hypo pretty hard and find that glucoze drink/lucozade is the surest way to brong me round.(tend to bottom out at 1.5) 
Is there a way of getting through   customs with a sealed bottle of drink being that smallest available is 380ml and way above the 100ml standard.
Am pretty sure that I could put it in my dedicated med bag and they wouldnt object biut any experiences would be appreciated


----------



## Redkite (Oct 16, 2015)

I have heard of people arguing their case to take through glucose drinks greater than 100ml, but this is the exception not the rule.  You may have to resign yourself to buying lucozade in the airside shops after security.  Alternatively, have you tried glucojuice?  They are 15g glucose in a 60ml bottle, and you can take several in a clear resealable bag.  You can buy them in some larger Boots branches, or lots of online sellers, e.g.

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/glucojuice-fast-acting-glucose-12-bottles/68375


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 16, 2015)

Tina King said:


> Am off to Gran Canaria complete with letter stating all the stuff I need to take. I tend to hit hypo pretty hard and find that glucoze drink/lucozade is the surest way to brong me round.(tend to bottom out at 1.5)
> Is there a way of getting through   customs with a sealed bottle of drink being that smallest available is 380ml and way above the 100ml standard.
> Am pretty sure that I could put it in my dedicated med bag and they wouldnt object biut any experiences would be appreciated


Perhaps a safer option would be to lower your basal so you are a bit safer. Could you take some Kendal mint cake as extra backup as well in case the extra volume of liquid isn't allowed?


----------



## Lorien (Oct 17, 2015)

I've only been abroad a couple of times since being diagnosed but have had no problems at all going through customs - they don't seem remotely interested in diabetes stuff. When I went away for 2 weeks during the summer I split everything in 2 and gave my husband a box of supplies to take in his luggage ( needles and lancets) but carried all insulin and a couple of days worth of needles in hand luggage. Its worth taking a letter from your GP or DSN with you, also a copy of your prescription just in case.
One word of warning - a post above mentions buying lucozade in airport shops after you go through security. I have just come back after a few days in Prague and at Prague airport you don't actually go though security until just before you go on the plane - each aircraft gate has its own little mini bag check area - so bear in mind that buying anything after your bags are checked may not always be an option. Bottles of glucojuice are good to take though, I carried a couple with me and had no problems at all.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 17, 2015)

We haven't travelled abroad much in recent years but pre 9/11 in 2001 it seemed to be take what you want without question most of the time. After that it seemed to vary depending on the airport with some as before and some much stricter.  In 2006 in Antigua on our first and only trip to the Caribbean the customs officer was on the verge of saying my Novopen would have to go with my luggage in the hold (my own fault as I had forgotten the letter from my GP) but it would be the pilot's decision whether I could take it with me into the cabin.  The pilot happened to be stood behind me in the queue, he asked me what it was, shrugged and said fine! 

I think as has been stated above the minimum you need is to make sure you have the letter from your GP stating your requirements.  To all intents and purposes you could have printed it off the internet from a dodgy website but it's an essential nevertheless. I know it shouldn't be the case but it probably helps if you have an honest face.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 18, 2015)

Put double of everything you are going to need in your hand baggage. Put your insulin in a Frio bag but leave it on top so it can 'breath' place all meds under the passenger seat in front of you so you can easily get to them during your flight. Take Hypo stoppers and keep them close by. Airport security know all about Diabetics and what they carry so dont worry about it. I dont even bother to declare them anymore unless asked but I do place the liquids in a bag along with my Hypostop. Airport security are always busy and whisk you through but in my opinion they must miss loads. Have a great time though!


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 18, 2015)

You can also just carry regular glucose tablets as well without any issues at all - there's no need for expensive prescription treatments for a hypo. I get the point that glucose drinks work quicker but glucose tablets are still extremely fast acting - and if they're not fast enough to comfortably resolve your hypos, I would suggest you might want to look again at your insulin requirements.

The letter is a good idea but I personally have never needed one, even when I flew into the Middle East carrying six months' worth of needles where you can go to jail for possession of co-codamol.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 20, 2015)

Customs aren't the problem (unless you are going to Australia and trying to carry foodstuffs) it's security that's the problem - if at all.  I travel abroad frequently and have had my letter for years and only once (directly after 9/11) have I been asked for it.  However some aircraft baggage holds can be very very cold and may damage insulin, so do ensure you have it in your cabin bag.  There's also the issue of possible loss of suitcases, so I always carry all meds/equipment in my cabin bag.  Also be aware that if it's very hot where you are going then your body may react differently to at home and you may need considerably more insulin.  I always do, even though I spend the first week fending off hypos.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2015)

Some airlines allow one to have an extra cabin bag for medical equipment, if you need it.


----------

